#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-03-03
<samuel_> hola buenas tardes pueden ayudarme con ubutun
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-03-06
<jokace> hola
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2012-03-01
<argentina> hola
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2012-03-03
<Walitnon> Hola a todos.
<Walitnon> Alguien ahi?
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-02-25
<hank__> lpa un amigo que usa linux me recomendo pasarme a ubunto pero tengo problemas para instalarlo talves me puedan ayudar
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2017-02-27
<zelayamantica> hola
<zelayamantica> Muchachos saben de algun editor de video que sea open source?
